# Single Wide Trailer Roof Repair.



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

Greetings and salutations, 

I purchased my first home , a trailer, a year ago and have just now been able to get the money together to pay to fix the roof myself. I would rather do it myself because even though i believe i have enough money to pay to have my roof professionally done. I have a basic understanding of what it takes and have decided on going for a seamless repair using a rubber sealant. My questions are as follows:

1.) Would the product "SealBest Duck Coat White Flexible Roof Coating" Get the job done? I was thinking of two coats. i have 910sq-ft of space to cover so i would need to get at least 4-5 containers to do two coats.
2.) Do you know of an alternative? 

The roof is not completely flat it Bows at the top and from what i can tell is made of a metal. I currently do not know the age of my mobile home because i do not have the documents on me but I am prepared to give that info out if needed. I would love to bounce ideas around with people who have better experience at this stuff than me. I have about a week off from school to fix up the house and this is one of the bigger projects i plan on getting done. 

Thank you for reading this:
Tai


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How about a picture of the metal roof?

Has it previously been coated? 

Where is the home?

I have never used Duck Coat so I can't speak to that stuff specifically. We use HyrdoStop or Gaco on our sealing jobs.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I fought with an old trailer roof for years for my grandparents.

Kool Seal is the premier product and worth the difference in price. The stuff at Lowes not so much. 

Visibly cracked seams may need reinforcing with the fiberated tape sold where ever the compound is sold. You can save big bucks buying non-metallic window screen and making your own tape.

Thick is not your friend here. If done correctly you should get about 75-80% of the suggested coverage. 2 thin coats are better than one.

When walking on a trailer roof always be sure to step on the struts or supports. Once you get bows and bends you all in and done. Keep off the roof unless absolutely necessary. Never let an idiot Dish installer mount one up there (that advice goes for homes also).


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty good advise from the answers you have already received. 

With coatings nothing is more true then a good coating is not cheap and a cheap coating is not good.

We use GAF Top coat, and ER systems. Both work well when used correctly. There are other great coatings out there also.

Always remember a coating is a coat it's not magic in a bucket. If there is currently leaks those need to be addressed before the coating. Treating the seams with either a fabric treatment or a liquid treatment is a good idea. Paying special attention to details like vents will make or break a coating. If the roof has had a previous coating there may be some extra steps to take. 

If you can't post a picture.


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

Windows on Wash: 
1.) Yes the home has been previously coated it seems. ( From what i can tell i just do not think it was done right)
2.) The home is located in Northwest Indiana. (about to hit spring time. Getting some nice sun out and warming up pretty good) 
I did not have a proper ladder so was not going to risk getting on the roof to slip and fall off and not have money to fix the leak for a couple of years.


I immediately noticed a crack near where i was able to put a step ladder and understand that those need to be worked on immediately. I am uploading a video to youtube and will be posting the link as soon as it uploads to youtube.

Thank all of you for the advice.


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is the link to the roof video
http://youtu.be/q6pz903sPDo


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That crack appears to be the old goop scaling off; caused by a dirty roof or too thick of an application. It may not even be leaking in that spot.

The vido went too fast to do a real inspection but my first opinion was not bad.


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

the previous owner said something about a new window being installed on the west side of the House. It is a pretty big one. and the north west corner is the area i am having the weak floor and ceiling stain leak.

There is also a weird patch on the side of the over hang on the west side of the house.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Windows in older mobile homes are installed radically differently than they are in houses. That would be the first place I looked for a leak cause if the installer was not familiar with trailers there is about a 99% chance he did it wrong.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Hard to tell from that video what's really there. Some good still photos would help out.


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

*Pictures and soon two more vids*

More pics in the works. Found a ladder.


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

*6 more*

here are 6 more pics , it was really iffy that i was walking ip there. it seemed like some of the roof had support and some didnt and it was weird. is that normal?


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

*6 more*

I have more pictures if you need them and can get up there to take better ones if you need it as well. I will be leaving for school in 2 hours


----------



## hardtroofing (Feb 4, 2015)

You should consider gaco very expensive but you get what you pay for


----------



## Taiwanon (Mar 6, 2015)

Jumping Jolly Jimmy Beans, I did not realize that Gaco was 259$ for a 5 gallons. I thought the easy seal was expensive at 177$. It does look to be pretty good. Do most of you use Geco because it works? 

Thanks again for checking out this post. I would like to think I know that a lot of work goes into prepping the surface for proper bonding of the agent.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

All of the ones mentioned work.

Coatings success rates are all about preparation and application.


----------



## hardtroofing (Feb 4, 2015)

Gaco is the only product that Iknow can be used where water ponds on roof


----------



## hardtroofing (Feb 4, 2015)

I found Gaco at abc supply for 255 a bucket


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

hardtroofing said:


> Gaco is the only product that Iknow can be used where water ponds on roof


Ponds for how long and how deep. I've heard great things about Gaco. I've never been a believer of putting a coating on any roof that ponds much water at all. I'd love to see proof of a coating standing up to a long term water pond on a roof.

At 250+ for a bucket it would be worth it's weight in gold. Top coat is starting to push 200 a bucket for some styles.

@op, is that currently an silver coating?


----------

